# What rests are you 3D'ers using?



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

I haven't shot in a few years, but I finally have a new bow on order and it should be here soon. The rest I have already is a Golden Key Premier with a lizard tongue launcher. I'm just trying to see what other people are shooting to help me determine whether I want to stay with the lizard tongue or try something else. It'll be going on a Hoyt Ultra Elite set up like a target bow (rather than hunting style).


----------



## anythingoutdoors (Jan 12, 2009)

TT with a lizard tongue. There are other good ones that are similar. Pretty infallible and are deadly accurate once set up properly.


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

NAP Quicktune Flipper


----------



## Stickmaster (Feb 5, 2008)

Montec has a new roller fall away that looks pretty slick, i have used a Rip Cord on my switchback xt for the Hunter class, but the Lizard has become kinda the standard.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I use NAP QT3000s and they work well for me.


----------



## hardwoodhitman (Aug 30, 2007)

ripcord


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

There is no dought that a blade style rest is the most consistant and reliable for Target shooting like a Trophy Taker spring steel 2.


----------



## Stickmaster (Feb 5, 2008)

They are just so noisey. Like someone's kicking a cat.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Stickmaster said:


> Montec has a new roller fall away that looks pretty slick, i have used a Rip Cord on my switchback xt for the Hunter class, but the Lizard has become kinda the standard.


you mean G5 has the new rest. Montec is not a company its the name of a broadhead G5 makes. so many people mess that up and i dont see how


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

TT spring steel 1 hole. :thumbs_up


----------



## SA_ArcheryGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Spot Hogg Premier with Lizard style tongue.


----------



## antler365 (Jan 10, 2009)

Brite Site Pro Tuner.


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

limb driver...easy to tune and adjust


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Spot Hogg infinty with .010 Best launcher..


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

TT SS 1 :thumbs_up


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

So by general consensus I should probably stay with the lizard tongue. Thanks everybody.:thumbs_up


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

i prefer the trohy ridge tack driver myself....first day shooting it and tuning it i robin hooded 2 arrows in 20-30 shots


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

personally I feel the flipper II tunes better than a launcher.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

ctmartinshooter said:


> I haven't shot in a few years, but I finally have a new bow on order and it should be here soon. The rest I have already is a Golden Key Premier with a lizard tongue launcher. I'm just trying to see what other people are shooting to help me determine whether I want to stay with the lizard tongue or try something else. It'll be going on a Hoyt Ultra Elite set up like a target bow (rather than hunting style).


im shooting the same rest that u are shooting...i think i have 4 of those rest and most of them are at least 8 years old and i never had a problem i always used them with the prongs then started to get into 3-d and just switched them to a lizard tonuge


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

At this moment a GK TKO with a daves best. I'm changing it to a Platinum Premiere with a Dave's Best 0.010 just for the improved adjustability.


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

+1 Pro Tuner


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

I shoot the Limb Driver And it'svery consistant :tongue:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

I use a bodoodle pro lite


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a fuse, spring steel on my proelite,,works great


----------



## shaner3d (May 6, 2008)

*rest*

trophy taker spring steel


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

limbdriver........:thumbs_up


----------



## Mohunter46 (Dec 7, 2008)

Limbdriver also.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bodoodle Timber Rattler


----------



## SOILhunter (Sep 4, 2007)

Limbdriver here as well.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

anythingoutdoors said:


> TT with a lizard tongue. There are other good ones that are similar. Pretty infallible and are deadly accurate once set up properly.


+1...:thumbs_up


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Original TT, and a TT spring steel.


----------



## VULCAN4ME (Jun 23, 2007)

Another Limbdriver shooter here


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

ctmartinshooter said:


> I haven't shot in a few years, but I finally have a new bow on order and it should be here soon. The rest I have already is a Golden Key Premier with a lizard tongue launcher. I'm just trying to see what other people are shooting to help me determine whether I want to stay with the lizard tongue or try something else. It'll be going on a Hoyt Ultra Elite set up like a target bow (rather than hunting style).


Trophy Taker Pronghorn

Trophy Taker Steel Spring 1


----------



## fdhoyt (Jan 31, 2007)

trophy taker original drop away or ss1


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

TT spring steel 1. Foolproof!!


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a Schaffer tec drop a way


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

BowSitter said:


> TT spring steel 1. Foolproof!!


I'm more of a "moron" or an "idiot" than a "fool." So is it moron- or idiot-proof?


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

I use the trophy ridge


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Lizard tongues are tough to beat for target. If it's for 3-d, where a little wind could occur, try a Limb Driver. They work great too.


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

tntone said:


> limbdriver........:thumbs_up


Same here


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

1BadBulldog said:


> I use a bodoodle pro lite




+1 on Bodoodle Pro Lite


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Bodoodle Pro Lite :thumbs_up


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

Im a big fan of the PSE Dream season. Thats what i shoot and a scott release, there the best


----------



## ELKhuntR (Feb 5, 2006)

Hmmmmm, is that a rest?



twiant said:


> Im a big fan of the PSE Dream season. Thats what i shoot and a scott release, there the best


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

arrowslinger#1 said:


> TT spring steel 1 hole. :thumbs_up


+1 :thumbs_up I shoot this rest on my 3D and spot bow.


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Bodoodle Pro 500


----------



## 152p&y (Feb 5, 2008)

YUP !:thumbs_up on the TT w/lizard tongue!


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

another vote for the bodoodle. Either pro lite or pro 500


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

One word.....Limbdriver.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I use the Tiger tuff blockhead spring steel launcher rests. I will probably go with the tropy taker when I get home from the sandbox. Gonna have to buy a new bow when I am done over here, a nice coming home present to me ya know.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

I use the ripcord for all my shooting.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Bodoodle Timber Rattler. :thumbs_up


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Limbdriver w/ lizard tounge


----------



## Jeff Heeg (Nov 24, 2005)

GFK Infinity drop away with a blade

The blade is narrow enough for awesome clearance and yet carries the arrow well while drawing back,when used especially with the high speed bows I like to have all the possible clearance I can get, so when your shooting under a nervous high pressure type of atmosphere you will have the most forgiveness built into your system possible. 

Apex 7 - Shooting Gold Tip 390 Gr. Triple Xs, 4 Fletch -> at 310 fps. :tongue: 

I still use a fixed blade Trophy Taker 1s and 2s on some of my setups but there are times that I prefer using a drop.


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

I love my QAD HD


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm pretty happy with my TT Original drop away. Always seem to do the trick nicely for me.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

*rest*

i use the limb driver but my 2nd rrest i would use is the g5 expert


----------



## Super Tuner (Dec 24, 2008)

:


antler365 said:


> Brite Site Pro Tuner.


:thumbs_up


----------



## thejake254 (Jan 22, 2008)

I shoot a limbdriver on my drenalin ld, and a tt spring steel on my conquest 3. You cant go wrong with either one IMO. The only adventage of the limbdriver is total fletching clearance. With the tt you are limited to using a weak helical if any at all, while you can use any fletching configuation you wish with the limbdriver. Hope this helps.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

ripcord :thumbs_up


----------



## hoytgirlo8 (Nov 17, 2008)

hoyt fall away here


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

shaner3d said:


> trophy taker spring steel


same here


----------

